# Brian Doerksen-Today I choose to follow you... (Arminianism ???)



## Mayflower (Mar 22, 2009)

What do you think of this song and the lyrics ? Is not arminian ?

Brian Doerksen - Today (as for me and my house ...)

[video=youtube;KKO7k7hWVKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKO7k7hWVKc&feature=related[/video]

Today I choose to follow you 
Today I choose to give my 'yes' to you 
Today I choose to hear your voice and live 
Today I choose to follow you 

As for me and my house 
We will serve you 
As for me and my house 
We will spend our lives on you 

Today 

Wonderful, Counselor, Everlasting Father 
Eternal King, Lord of Hosts, 
Willingly we fol low 

Today I choose to follow you 
Today I choose to give my 'yes' to you 
Today I choose to hear your voice and live 
Today I choose to follow you


----------



## Herald (Mar 22, 2009)

They lyrics aren't necessarily Arminian. We do choose to follow God. When God saves us He liberates or will, making it possible to for us to choose Him.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 22, 2009)

Well good luck with that if tried without the etarnal father present


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 22, 2009)

great song, no need to get too upset about it


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 22, 2009)

Isn't Doerksen one of the Toronto Vineyard musicians? I know some of his stuff has Vineyard label on it through CCLI.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Isn't Doerksen one of the Toronto Vineyard musicians? I know some of his stuff has Vineyard label on it through CCLI.



Dont think he was Toronto Vineyard. He was/is? Vineyard though. Toronto is no longer Vineyard, they parted company shortly after the 'blessing' broke out as John Wimber was not happy with what was going on. Not sure what Vineyard Doerkerson was a part of.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, Wimber gave Toronto the boot. I just do not recall the origin of Brian.


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 22, 2009)

It seems to me that he had roots in BC - perhaps the Abbotsford Vineyard?

edit: I think that is correct, according to the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Doerksen wiki. That, by the way, is a weird bug on the board. The link text is as you see it "Brian_Doerksen Brian_Doerksen", no matter what you do with it.


----------



## Scynne (Mar 23, 2009)

uberkermit said:


> It seems to me that he had roots in BC - perhaps the Abbotsford Vineyard?



Yes indeed. As a person born and raised in Abbotsford, I can vouch for this statement. I graduated with his daughter (in an Abbotsford high school).


----------

